# Preservatives



## Zoya (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m developing a dessert product, something between a waffle and a pancake with different sweet fillings in. 
I would like the product to have at least two weeks shelf life and wonder if you know of any natural preservatives to help me achieve that (softness etc)?
I’m currently packing it in a pouch and vacuum sealing it. 
thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

You might want to investigate a product called MoistureLoc; I have no experience with it so I cannot tell you it will work or not work. The company that is promoting it is MCFingredients.com so perhaps check them out and see what they have to offer you.


----------



## Zoya (Aug 18, 2020)

jcakes said:


> You might want to investigate a product called MoistureLoc; I have no experience with it so I cannot tell you it will work or not work. The company that is promoting it is MCFingredients.com so perhaps check them out and see what they have to offer you.


Thanks I will check it out and will let you know if it works.


----------



## BluePEI (Oct 22, 2020)

MoistureLoc works well in a number of applications.
You could also look at a cultured dextrose product for yeast and molds. Mezzoni makes some good ones with low flavor impact. https://www.mezzonifoods.com/


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

One option would be no preservatives, and no vacuum sealing. 

Regular impulse sealing and freezing are totally acceptable, shelf life would be longer too, and no weird chemicall-y sounding names on the ingredient list either.


----------

